# Short Term Car Insurance



## gcosborne (26 May 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone know a company that offers short term car insurance (1 week).  I have had a car idle for a long time and want to get it insured because I'm getting ready to sell it - need to let people test drive it this week.

I have tried a lot of insurance companies and nobody seems to offer temp. cover even though it seems very common in the UK.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jimbobp (26 May 2008)

I've been in the industry a while and I've never heard of a company doing this. You're best bet would be to go as a temp named driver on a friends/family members car and then try to get the ins company to include your vehicle as a temporary additional vehicle. Some companies might will do this others won't. Alternatively you could insist on anyone test driving your car to do a temporary change from their car on to yours for the amount of time it takes them to test drive.I'd verify this with their company first though as their are a lot of chancers out there!


----------



## ailbhe (26 May 2008)

Have you insurance on another vehicle?


----------



## gcosborne (27 May 2008)

Ailbhe,

Only an open drive company car and so I cant transfer policy as I amn't named.

I am named on my girlfriends car.  However the engine on it is a 1.1l and her Insurarnce company wont transfer it to a 1.8l (my car) even though i would be happy to pay the difference in cover.


----------



## ailbhe (27 May 2008)

Other than what Jimbobp suggested i can't think of any other way to insure it. 

If there is someone who wants to test drive it you might be able to ask them if they have driving of other cars. However, the onus is on you to ensure they do (perhaps ask to see their certificate of insurance which will state it if they  have it). Then they would be covered legally to drive your car but it would be only third party cover.


----------



## briancbyrne (27 May 2008)

you could take out a policy (full term) and then cancel it when you have sold the car (return the disc) and get a return back - therefore only pay time on risk - - pay via DD if you do not want a big initial outlay...but watch out for cancellation charges (some companies have them)


----------



## SparkRite (27 May 2008)

> I have had a car idle for a long time and want to get it insured because I'm getting ready to sell it


 
Gcosborne, remember you do NOT insure cars, but rather people are insured to drive them! 
Just make sure any potential buyers are insured to drive your car before you allow them to test drive it. You taking out a policy in your own name will make no difference, once someone else is driving it.


----------



## EASTCORK (29 May 2008)

the only short term motor insurance in ROI is under a ZZ plate - insurance provided via AA Ireland but this is for export of car from ROI unregistered vehicles.


----------

